# Catfishing on the James near Richmond



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

Old man is coming to visit in August, and looking to put some time in on the water. Anyone have recommendations for catfishing guides on the James?


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have a boat? Blue cats are easy to catch in the lower James...you don't really need a guide.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Chris Eberwein http://catfishingva.com/
I would check this out. If I were to hire a guide for Catfish this would be the one I choose


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

You are going to pay out the a$$ for a guide.....they will put you on the big ones ,but you can catch the smaller eat'n size ones any where on the james for free.
Its up to you.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Dbl post


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the replies. no boat, so guided boat trip is what we gotta do. looking for the big fish, not the eating kind. i'll check out chris' site!


----------



## chevybowtie79 (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out www.riversidecamp2.com . I use to use thier ramp all the time. They rent jon boats for a good price . Its on the chic river .Great catfishin there . i Was there all the time till i got my bigger boat


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://discoverthejames.com/?q=content/mike-ostrander

i dont charter on the river, but i hear he's good


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Really u dont need a guide lol the james are full of big cats.... What u need is the right bait.... THis might be illegal sorry im not to sure but go out to a pond and catch u some bluegill or shellcrackers... Keep them alive and throw them anywhere on the river.... I bet u that u will have urself a big ole flathead or blue cat.... and hey u can pay me to tell u that information lol as a guide .... tight lines


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Blueguill can be legal bait as long as it's caught on rod and reel.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> Blueguill can be legal bait as long as it's caught on rod and reel.


just to clarify: have to be caught on hook and line. (No nets, traps, etc) 

I keep one good ol' cane pole handy--it's fast!

Freeze a few water bottles and keep the bait bucket cool (cold). Helps keep the bait alive.


----------



## jnmcknig (Jun 9, 2012)

*Captain Josh Fitchett*

I went on 3 guided trips with captain josh on the Potomac (he does the James too). He got me on 4 fish over 50 pounds (biggest 64) and about 35 fish over 30 pounds over the course of those 3 trips. At least one 50 pounder each time out. He's amazing and helped get my wife excited about fishing with me in the future.

rivercatn.com


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for all the replies - hopin to book a charter next weekend. i'll provide a report


----------

